# What do you hate about kayak fishing?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate trying to decide where to go.

It sounds like it shouldn't be an issue so long as you're getting out there but it really grind me down. It's like you are giving a certain number of fishing days at birth and every one you waste is one that youi're never going to get again.

Our Sunday committment has been cancelled which makes a fishing session possible so I've been driving around doing some recon. I won't bore you with the details and I'll still be out there tomorrow having a good time regardless but I'm curious as to whether anyone else finds this a dilemma.

The aren't too many things to hate about kayak fishing, I can deal with the sun, heat, sweat, lack of fish, smart arse comments from boaties, flat tyres, lost lures, broken rods, gear forgotten at home etc, but what are the the things you hate about kayak fishing?


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Crocs hanging out in Barra spots


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It takes so long to go any large distance.


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> I hate trying to decide where to go.


+1, and the blisters between my thumb and index finger


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Only having 2 days a week to fish.......


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I hate it when there's nothing doing on the snapper scene, (but of course you didn't know that until you fished for them) and the weather's just right for whiting fishing, but here you are out on the water, with no whiting gear!

How about paddling for 40 minutes to just get beaten to your favourite spot by some clot in a tinnie who zipped past you to get there in a few minutes! Then he motors round and round till he finds the exact spot, then chucks a bloody great anchor over, rattles the chain as he does so, and then sits down to catch snapper! Fat chance!

How about the blokes in tinnies who use you as a marker buoy, then when you're just about shitting yourself, they veer off, waving to you as they go past!

Plenty more, but somebody else can have a go! :lol: :lol:

Pleasant fishing/kayaking... Jimbo


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

I find it hard to decide where to go as I am reasonably new to FNQ, (having been a South Aussie all my life ) drop me anywhere in SA and i know where to go to get whatever fish i want, up here i am still trying to find a place where they even bite. Was great in mission beach just went to the jetty caught macks, jacks, queenies and the odd barra n sharks and relaxed, here in Mackay i am yet to catch anything of legal size other than the 2 bonefish i got off the beach. headed to Kinchant dam tomorrow in the hopes of a decent barra



> How about the blokes in tinnies who use you as a marker buoy, then when you're just about shitting yourself, they veer off, waving to you as they go past!


take a small cross bow and a few bolts once you put a few holes in them on the waterline they learn (not kidding either)


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trying to rig stuff on it, wind over 15 knots stuffs you up, storage and speed.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

eric said:


> The feeling of being watched.


Use it to your advantage, like when you get that nuisance fish, turn so the kayak is between you and the watchers, then when they ask you what you caught just say "nothing, nothing at all, I've never ever caught a fish, I only do it for the exercise"

......well it sounded funny in my head.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

What I hate is not being able to do it all. So lucky to have straddled SEQ and Sydney. Playing on Awoonga and the GBR. But what about joining mates in Mackay? Or SA? Or chasing reds in PPB.

There is way to much that I am missing out on.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Change your name to Junglefisher, he's done it all!


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Being indecisive I struggle to decide where to fish. Given I have more choice of launch sites with the yak than when I had a trailer boat. Sometimes I get frustrated about making the wrong call- easy to rectify if on a power boat. I tend to fish 3-4 hour stints and get off the water at 9-10 am.

Having owned a trailer boat for 4 years there are far more positives with the yak. And gives me back plenty of time with the family.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Wind ruining what would otherwise be great conditions. Oh and idiots on jetskis!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, wind is an arse. I drove all the way out to Googong this morning to be greeted with 25+ knots (light wind was forecast of course) and a mad wind chop, didn't take the kayak off the roof.

Also, paddling along somewhere, encountering a newcomer to the sport, then being lectured to about the virtues of the mirage drive.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

one word... NOTHING


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

liam8227 said:


> I hate the wind.


I suffer from that too


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

patwah said:


> Casseroles


no -- baked beans


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Donuts


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sharks_I hate catching sharks when I should be catching mackeral.
~


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

liam8227 said:


> Wind. I really hate the wind. Makes me sick, makes everything harder. Keeps me at home! Yes the wind is a prick and I hate him.





WayneD said:


> It takes so long to go any large distance.


Buy an AI, then you won't hate anything about fishing.  (Yours won't be too hard Liam to convert)

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You know how I said I could handle the lack of fish....I was lying!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

kayakone said:


> liam8227 said:
> 
> 
> > Wind. I really hate the wind. Makes me sick, makes everything harder. Keeps me at home! Yes the wind is a prick and I hate him.
> ...


I hate sailing Trev, I'd buy a tinny over an AI any day of the week, month, year, century.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

indiedog said:


> Having that "Nah, I can wait" feeling when you jump in the car for the drive to the launch site turning into "No way can I sit on this for a few hours on a yak in the middle of the ocean". Then staring in total fear at the public seat-less stainless steel disease harboring bowl that wants to envelope my butt and share the juices of who knows how many bogans. That, and the shiny government toilet paper that sits beside it. I just know somewhere some bureaucrat is laughing at my misfortune.


Ahhh the council issued Rambo paper, rough, tough and takes no shit


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like a few people could do with some regularity in their lives.
I don't hate anything about kayak fishing but I do get annoyed at myself when I pass up opportunities to fish, planning on going later, only to have conditions change to make that impossible. I don't think I got out at all in January and only the once in December. Floods, high water levels, howling winds and apathy / other stuff keeps getting in the way.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

eric said:


> Maybe I over prepare, but I keep part of a roll of toilet paper in my tackle bag. It really takes up almost no space, is unlikely to go off and is a great source of personal comfort.


Baby wipes for me in a clip seal bag for me. Doesn't matter if they get wet anyway!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I could stand up!!!!
6-8 hours sitting down, numb bum, sore legs.
I hate Jackson Coosa and PA owners :lol:


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Waterskiiers


----------



## lagunabay (Apr 26, 2011)

The humiliation felt when rejected by potential beach fish holders


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Visting The donut shop 20+ times in a row


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

the fact i dont get to do it enough!!


----------



## snoop75 (Oct 28, 2009)

20kmh winds in my face, when trying to paddle back to my launch spot. Especially after having already paddled 15km.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Mostly December, January and February.
Too warm for waders, so I often spend six solid hours with a wet bum.
Probably should investigate clothing more suitable than cotton shorts.
Also wakeboarders and jetskiers. More commonly found in the warmer months.

Also, sand and salt water on my car. I'm usually not too precious about cars, but this is the newest, most expensivest one I've ever owned, and I can be a bit slack about cleaning it post trip - although my reel and mirage drive always get a wash and a spray of innox ASAP after returning home.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Washing down all the quipment after getting back.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

The Palmy sand monster coming back in after missing fish.

Also the big arse resident turtles at Wello that think its funny to take a big loud breath behind your yak at 4 in the morning when its still pitch black. I've nearly fallen out twice now by this happening. (Very funny when you think back however). :lol:


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jetskiers and ski boats
Not having enough space some times (especially if a tangle ensues)
Waiting to go out then finding the conditions have changed.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYxQF/4AAArXgAAQQAEgIBQAPuffICAAQNU8QTNEYmmm1CgAADJkGCDaqJndPu1saQNVpQI+4OfpA/KtBRfrQJpWLOsudSqJweLT3jEGlIOWSRf3zuLfi7kinChIRigL/wA=


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not fond of uncertainty in the weather, which can be a deal breaker in a kayak.



Rose said:


> People where I launch who describe my kayak as a 'canoe'.
> Jetskiers.
> People who ask me whether I like 'canoeing'...do they think I'm doing some kind of penance or what?
> Jetskiers.
> ...


Haha! Great post.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mingle said:


> - Lack of room to move (although that's improved considerably on the A.I.)
> - The time it takes to get where you want to go
> - Carrying, hauling, dragging heavy lumps of plastic around
> - Setting up
> ...


Sell the AI and, take up lawn bowls. That should fix everything. Whinger. 

trev


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Rose said:


> People where I launch who describe my kayak as a 'canoe'.
> Jetskiers.
> People who ask me whether I like 'canoeing'...do they think I'm doing some kind of penance or what?
> Jetskiers.
> ...


Rose has nailed it for me.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

eric said:


> Pier fishermen shit me.
> 
> You only have to get within several hundred metres of them before they start complaining about you crossing their lines, or trying to aim for you when casting.


while i was in mission beach we had a guy in a yak sit under the jetty and only came out when you were reeling in a fish, he then speared said fish. cut your line and went back underneath. we taught him a lesson though, there is a high pressure fire hose on the jetty, so we set him up as he came out from under to spear someones fish we flooded his yak and sank him. never saw him again after that


----------



## CodBotherer (Aug 24, 2012)

Wind, nasty piece of work.
Ski boats, and the idiots that drive them.
But on the up side, one of the spots I fish is about 100mtrs from a boat ramp, and I love the feeling watching all these boats come screaming out of the harbour and across the lake to more ( apparently) productive spots, while sitting there, in sight of my car and smashing the fish. Just bobbing about thinking what a bunch of tossers, have any of you ever stopped to take a look what is there right on your door step.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Not having enough people close by to talk about yak fishing and fishing in general, and also seeing all the places I pass by which I know I will never get back to fish in the yak.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Having the day end and thus yak session end, and work getting in the way of my new hobby. Am very new to kayaking, but love it.

Its making me fish lazy for flathead, I used to work plastics for them.....now i can troll for flathead with the super control of a hobie!!

My First fish in the hobie, a 50cm dusky flathead. This fish came 2 hours after the kids stole the hobie outback and fished dual in a hobie outback. They got flathead to 44cm and numerous little bream to 30cm. I felt like Gollum from Lord of the Rings...My Precious!!!!

Fisherjayse


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep I'll go with strong wind, pain in the butt & belly.  
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

CodBotherer said:


> one of the spots I fish is about 100mtrs from a boat ramp, and I love the feeling watching all these boats come screaming out of the harbour and across the lake to more ( apparently) productive spots, while sitting there, in sight of my car and smashing the fish. Just bobbing about thinking what a bunch of tossers, have any of you ever stopped to take a look what is there right on your door step.
> Cheers
> Paul


X2.

Also, I hate (love) trying to covertly drag a fish around the back of the house to fillet it while the convoy of cars towing boats head past my place to where I've just come from. I've been out caught my fish and cleaned it in the time its taken the Quintrex crew to fuel the boat, fill the esky and check the trailer lights.....except for last weekend.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Waking up at 2am so you can go squidding before first light then dragging a live squid around for miles - for not a touch. Finally deciding it's time to pack up and take the squid home as a consolation prize and discovering you've lost the whole bloody thing to some ghost fish or just pull up a mangled headless hood. Tests you're resolve I tell you what after the billionth time, and counting.

I also hate the merciless sphincter torturing that strikes just before you're ready to launch or when you're furthest from land, jetskiers and pretty dolphins that scare away my fish, and line tangles around the rudder.

I couldn't stop laughing at your story about sinking the thieving bastard with the hose shadowrunner, that's bloody good form right there!


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

sunburnt ankles , the little gap between my long pants and the little wet shoes i got from BCF, it bloody hurts , did check the post on boots and will be getting others
oh and mossies , they give me the irits


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't like being used as a navaide by boaters. As kayaks become more common, the novelty expires, but still, boaters tend to steer toward and then around me for no reason but to gape. Flipping the bird is met with a shocked "Well I never..." look, with no clue as to what they are doing wrong. All I can say is spectra is very bad on shaft seals.

I don't like most newbie PA owners. You've made your bed by buying the thing so don't get all pissy because there is surf and/or isn't a concrete launch ramp to wheel down. There are quite a few mothership operations in SoCal that take kayaks out to the islands. Most of them don't allow PA's because they are essentially boats. They are too wide and too heavy for the crew to deal with without risking hernia. Don't get pissy because your PA isn't allowed. Again, you bought the thing, don't expect your entitlement to extend everywhere just because you bought it. Most of the PA owners I have met have more dollars than sense. IMO PA's have no place on open ocean.


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Still haven't caught a bloody fish from my new kayak. I really bloody hate that. Bastard fish :lol: .


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Turtles, no wait a minute ...
Stingrays, no that's not it ...
Being caught in a hurricane and realising I can't stand up, um no ...
Drifting on Winenhoe without tissues, no got that wrong ...
Keyless entry cars, nup they don't bother me ...
Rocks hitting my kneecaps, ne'er happened ...
Forgetting the collander during hot KGW bite, scary thought but no ...
Getting hungry in Nowra, would never happen ...

That's it, trying to load a 84 foot kayak onto the racks of a double decker bus in in cyclone. That sucks!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Tip wrap really grinds my gears, beginning to see the appeal of those weird tiny rods that get posed with the kayaks at Anaconda


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate it when you make the decision to go fishing early the next morning rain, hail or shine......and it's raining and you go regardless and you have to stop and open gates on dirt roads and you wear a rain coat and your
Ute ends up soaking wet on the inside before you even take the kayak off. Then you realise your PFD is in the back and is soaking wet so you now need to put it on over your raincoat or
Just man up and take the raincoat off and put it on underneath.

Yep, I'm really hating that at the moment.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And then you find out that Mosquitos aren't scared of the rain, they actually seem to revel in it which means another entry/exit into the now soppy smelly ute to apply repellant which is not really goin on well with the wet skin.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

sand -ash in kayak- sore back- snags- current- donouts- paddle home- needing to piss- jet skis- running into pontoons- putting a lure on carpet pontoons- running into barnacles- why do i kayak fish


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

thats true bro


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

i hate that its not my job


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

I hate leatherjackets that shred your plastic/bait/squid jig into tiny little pieces, seemingly in seconds, while you don't feel a damn thing!

Plus one on the "Canoe" and jetski arguments.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

other recriational warter users who paddle or iddle in my strike zone were im fshing. racing kayakers are on my number one haters list ,i thought they would know already that its much easier to paddle in deeper water ,than to paddle right on the drop off zone .were im bream fishing they dont give a dam INCONSIDERATE BARSTARDS .Im not attackin anyone on this forum .


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Having to stay seated so long.


----------

